# Steelhead Trout..... How to prepare??



## smokinadam (Jun 8, 2015)

Today while  I was at the store they had some steelhead on sale so I decided to pick up both slabs they had left.  Not bad priced and we had trout (brown or brook) a couple months ago on vacation and really like it.  I think they used a dijon base coating on them and it was delicious.  Just looking for some ideas from my fellow forum friends on how you like it.  I plan to do both different.  Picked up some fresh rosemary to cut up for flavor on one of them and may brine the other and smoke that with my amps (temp will be around 85 tomorrow so thinking of just using that and not adding any heat (cold smoke it if you can say that).

Any help would be appreciated!

Happy trails!

SA


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 8, 2015)

Look up salmon recipes. Steelhead is very similar. My personal favorite is to gently poach it in white wine with lemon and dill. I try to keep the liquid below 170° and only take the fish to 145°. It's insanely good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 8, 2015)

What are looking for as far as a finished product? You mention cold smoking. Are looking for something like lox? Or are you looking for a hot product that you eat right away? Or a hot smoke that you eat later? All of these require a different approach. 

For a traditional hot smoke you would want to brine the fish 6-8 hours rinse, air dry then smoke. For this method I use a 4:1 sugar to salt dry brine mix. You add other seasonings after you rinse the fish prior to air drying. 

For a cold smoke like lox there are several great recipes here that would point you in the right direction. 

If you want to grill/smoke  and eat right away treat the fish like you would any other type of fish you'd serve for dinner.


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 8, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> What are looking for as far as a finished product? You mention cold smoking. Are looking for something like lox? Or are you looking for a hot product that you eat right away? Or a hot smoke that you eat later? All of these require a different approach.
> 
> For a traditional hot smoke you would want to brine the fish 6-8 hours rinse, air dry then smoke. For this method I use a 4:1 sugar to salt dry brine mix. You add other seasonings after you rinse the fish prior to air drying.
> 
> ...



 I was thinking one would be ready for dinner tomorrow (grilled).  The other maybe done with a dry brine opposed to a wet one I usually use for my salmon. My pellet grill on smoke cooks around 140-160 would this be good temp for few hours then bump up some?


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 8, 2015)

If you want lox
Bballys recipe is awesome. I've done it with steelhead a couple times.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 9, 2015)

20150609_141945.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 9, 2015





 here's the start of the tail piece. I had it in tender quick for 20 minutes before adding a little of this on top. Rosemary Evo pepper garlic powder and soy. Tasted good. In with the amps smoking or dryer for 2 hours right now then gonna add some heat.


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 9, 2015)

Just added 6 charcoal kbb to a weber pan and added that inside next to the amps. Couldn't light the propane cause it was running to hot on low so decided to empravize. Running about 180 with it inside after 2 hours with amps only going. Will add pics once it allows me too.


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 9, 2015)

20150609_173416.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 9, 2015





 dijon Mustard white wine vinegar garlic poured over and cooked at 400 for 17 minutes. 












20150609_174554.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 9, 2015





 this is one that I used tender quick and then added a soy base over top before going on the smoker with no heat for 2 hours. (100 degrees in the smoker with the amps)  this turned out very good. I will be using this again! Added 6 Kingsford white coals in a foil pan ( was using my gasser )  added perfect heat and looks very nice and pink. Smoke flavor was great and not over powering. If I chilled it it would of tasted like store bought smoked trout almost besides added rosemary. 












20150609_180403.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 9, 2015





 how nice the smoked pieces peeled off!












20150609_180353.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 9, 2015





 dijon one out of the oven. I don't mind it but the misses doesn't care for it as much (went for seconds of the smoked)  

Enjoy and thank you for the tips!


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 9, 2015)

20150609_163445.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 9, 2015


















20150609_155925.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 9, 2015





TBS!


----------

